# Como funciona la tecnología Gsm



## jmax6 (Mar 21, 2006)

Quisiera tener información sobre esta tecnología como funciona para q sirve y si hay alguna forma de hacer algo q funciones con esta tecnologia algo casero, se q existen los localizadores y es la tecnología de los celulares q se usa ahora, se los agradecere mucho si me pueden dar información.


----------



## pepepuerto (Mar 21, 2006)

Hola ,no es facil  informaciónrmar en pocas palabras ,aqui tienes una pagina sobre el tema ,suerte un saludo
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/GSM


----------



## pinda (Sep 14, 2006)

hola a todos actualmente intento hacer una alarma gsm con los sony ericsson. pero no logro comunicarme con ellos. ni con la pc ni con los pic. alguno me puede dar una ayuda. tengo muchos circuitos para los siemens. si a alguien le interesa.


----------



## maunix (Sep 14, 2006)

pinda dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos actualmente intento hacer una alarma gsm con los sony ericsson. pero no logro comunicarme con ellos. ni con la pc ni con los pic. alguno me puede dar una ayuda. tengo muchos circuitos para los siemens. si a alguien le interesa.



Sería mejor preguntar una sola vez, somos la misma gente en todos los posts.

Te he respondido en el link, en otro hilo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/uso-celular-gsm-pic-pc-2730/


----------

